

Berkley's Racist Bakesale - nyellin
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/09/27/us/california-racial-bake-sale/

======
nateberkopec
Wait - how is the bakesale different than the proposed legislation?

Are the school officials seeing something I'm not or did this go straight over
my head?

------
newchimedes
I think this bake sale is a brilliant idea, but unfortunately many have missed
the point. The bake sale illustrates how SB185 (CA bill that wants to consider
race in its admissions) if passed might be consider racist. The good thing is
this sale is drawing a lot of attention. The bad though is the attention seems
focused on the bake sale being racist, but not necessarily the CA Bill which
will affect a lot more people. Rather than focus on whether this bill should
be passed people are upset that they are charging different prices for
cupcakes (even though the organizers have said that they won't).

